# Au Path Racer



## sam (Jan 28, 2019)

Screaming for a re-paint. I think blue with white accents. Anyone know what the T stands for?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 28, 2019)

the lugwork is similar to Thanet, but that's where the resemblance ends - even the curves in the T seem to be flipped around
http://www.theracingbicycle.com/Thanet.html
can't find how long they made frames, but 50s show quite a few


----------



## MauriceMoss (Jan 29, 2019)

Someone on an Australian forum had this pegged as a Taylor (Tom Taylor of Melbourne), but there's only one picture for reference:






Also, it may be (probably less likely) a Dean Toseland:


----------



## petritl (Jan 29, 2019)

It looks like you were in Austin; how is Art?

Tad


----------



## sam (Jan 29, 2019)

petritl said:


> It looks like you were in Austin; how is Art?
> 
> Tad



Yes Art is a dear old friend. We use to ride around San Antonio when he lived there.  He no longer rides--has balance issues. But other than that he's doing great.


----------



## sam (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm going to go with Tom Taylor. Thanks guys.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 29, 2019)

yes, Tom Taylor fits like a T


----------



## Eatontkd (Jan 29, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> yes, Tom Taylor fits like a T



 That's terrific.


----------



## sam (Jan 30, 2019)

I bet that photo of the Tom Taylor shown by Maurice Moss is the same frame before Art bought it. I know it's been in Art's garage for several years.


----------



## sam (Jan 31, 2019)

After more research into this bike it may be a Deane Toseland after all...….Toseland marketed his own branded name of cycle which included the range of standard and professional bikes using his knowledge from his early years being a mechanic he put his effort into building high end racing bikes referred to as the “Deane Toseland Special” these consisted of a brazed T on the head tube of which many were custom built to the requirements of the rider.


----------



## sam (Jan 31, 2019)

Got this from an Aussie sight about my bike: 
You
__

Hi Sam
I would be 99% certain it is a Deane Toseland, the track ends are the same i have also seen on other Toselands and becasue it came from Australia i would say the remaining 1% makes it true.
It would have been a track bike but her ein australia , track racers drilled for brakes and they used them for both road and track racing, on the same bike.
Not everyone could afford 2 bikes so they added different wheels when riding and added a brake/s
Ive always loved Toselands becasue they have a good build quality.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 1, 2019)

What is the Aussie site?


----------



## sam (Feb 1, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> What is the Aussie site?



www.aussievelos.net


----------

